# Addieren mit Windows Befehls- Batch



## DerStatist (9. September 2005)

*Suche Programm zum Addieren mit Batch*

Hi,

    ich bin gerade dabei ne Batchdatei zu erstellen.
 Mein Ziel ist mit dem Batch eine Anwendung zu starten und wenn diese beendet ist, sollen zu der aktuellen Zeit 15 Minuten draufgerechnet werden und ein "at"- Eintrag erstellen um dann die nächste Anwendung zu starten...
    Diese Methode ist nötig, weil das erste Programm nie die gleiche Zeit für einen Durchgang benötigt, sondern immer variiert...

    Soweit in Ordnung... Allerdings weiß ich nicht mit welchen Befehl ich addieren kann...

    Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

Hi!
also hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Batch Datei?

Befehl1 -> Ausführen
->15 min (weil Befehl1 variiert von 1-15min)
Befehl2 -> Ausführen

mein vorschlag:
ping http://www.google.de
sleep 15  (15 steht fuer 15sek, sprich 60 für eine Minute)
ping http://www.web.de

den sleep befehl bekommst du unter:
http://www.computerhope.com/download/utility/sleep.exe
Die Sleep.exe einfach in C:/windows/system32/ reinkopieren.


Mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (19. September 2005)

Ganz schlicht addieren kannst du mit dem & Zeichen.


----------

